# Excision of bony mass, mastoid skull.



## martnel (May 27, 2014)

This case was booked with a 69145, path report says otosclerosis - 387.9.
Any suggestions would be highly appreciated!

POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS:
Bony mass of the left mastoid skull.

OPERATIVE PROCEDURE:	
Excision of bony mass, left mastoid skull.  

PROCEDURE AND FINDINGS:   
The ear was examined and the meatus, canal, and tympanic membrane were normal and the middle ear was clear.  There was a bone-consistency mass that was rounded and appeared to be approximately millimeters in superior/inferior dimension and 20 millimeters in the anterior/posterior dimension.  Attached to the mastoid portion of the skull just anterior to the hairline and posterior to the left auricle.  The mass was fixed and of bony consistency.  Injection of Xylocaine with adrenaline was made over the lesion.  The operative site was prepped with Betadine and sterile drapes were applied.

An incision was made approximately paralleling the hairline about 6 millimeters anterior to it.  Skin and subcutaneous tissue were elevated over the mass and the mass was exposed.  Skin incision and subcutaneous dissection was partially completed by electrocautery dissection.  The mass was attached to the skull by a posterior/superior bony pedicle of about 20 millimeters in breadth.  It appeared to be spherical and had a smooth contour and presentation.  Using an osteotome, the pedicle was carefully separated from the skull and the mass was removed and submitted for


----------



## scadykat (May 27, 2014)

I would recommend 69502 Mastoidectomy;complete.


----------

